# A Swatch From The First Collection



## jolie (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi,

Here's the story.

When I was a kid my first watch broke (the spring bar got bended and the strap would let loose all the time) so my mum took me to a jeweller to get a new watch. The jeweller said he had just the thing for a teenage girl, there was this brand new Swiss brand with completely different looking watches. He went to a convention or something like that and he manage pick up a box with some watches of this new innovative Swiss brand. Which was Swatch.

This was the time that all my friends were wearing cheap digital watches and I remember when I was proudly showing them my new watch that one of my friends asked me if I had an old fashioned wind up watch and she was trying to console me that they were good too. :lol:

I told her that it was a quartz watch but with a analogue dial, which was like I said, very uncommon at that time.

It was a very simple design for a Swatch, white dial with plastic case and strap that were brown grayish and a bright pink second hand. Revolutionary at the time but very modest compared to the Swatches that followed the years after.

Less then two years later part of the case broke, the bit where you screw the battery into. So the watch was still working but there couldn't be a battery fitted into it anymore.

By this time Swatch was so popular that I bought another one. But with this one the plastic from the lugs started to break off to the point that a strap couldn't be fitted on it anymore. This also happened in less then a few years so after that I never bought a Swatch again. What's the point of a Swiss movement if the case is so brittle it won't last for more then a few years.

Anyway, for years now I have been wondering if I might be in the possession of a Swatch watch of the very first collection. I cannot be sure of course. But if I am, could this be worth anything or are early Swatch watches not interesting?

I know you all are dying for a picture but the silly thing is, I put this Swatch away for safekeeping and can't for the life of me remember where I put it. :cry2:

But it must be around here somewhere...I hope.

edit-

I don't know if i put this in the right place. Swatch is Swiss but it's also about a quartz watch?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi Jolie,

Not a Swatch fan or collector, but some do seem to go for silly money on the bay :yes: *BUT* you need to have them in immaculate condition, and with the original boxes and packaging, paperwork to make the silly money. I'm guessing from your description yours isn't quite that good :huh:

I'm sure someone posted a link to a site that specialises in Swatches, but can't find it - maybe that person will post this again for you :yes:


----------



## jolie (Nov 28, 2008)

No, mine is worn, broken; the case, just a teeny flimsy bit of plastic missing but enough to not be able to put a battery in. No to mention a bit lost. :blush: :lol:

But it would be nice just to know if anyone is interested in it. I googled a few years ago and found nothing so not until I joined this forum did I think of that watch again and wondered if it is something interesting.


----------

